# Opening weekend of the Deer Hunt video



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome video Scott. And there you go again, being a great dad and taking the kids with you.


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

Awesome. Looks like another episode of "Dual Survival" (bare feet)


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Great video! Congrats to the two hunters! Awesome Bucks! Those boys are really good shots with those bows!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Shorts? then no shoes?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great video Scott, thanks for sharing.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah I'm thinking the gentleman in the plaid may have tuned in once or twice to Dual Survival...hehe...nice job Mackintosh Clan!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Awesome Scott! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

very nice bucks!!! congrats to you guys! about the tracker with no shoes... he must be a real nature boys to walk around up there with no shoes.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I had to post the part of my son with no shoes. I think that is very strange but he loves it. He goes to school in Hawaii and started going barefoot. He has read many articles and books on how it is more healthy. He hunted for a week with me on the San juan last year, riding 4 wheelers, hiking the hills and going through timber and never once did he put shoes on................I don't know, his feet are much tougher than mine. Thanx for all the nice comments!


----------

